# Coe Metcalf



## docdiesel

I sailed with Coe's between 89/91 (Left and came back) anybody else have memories of them.
Seemed a strange outfit looking back. Ships were all very old, yet the company had plush offices in Martins building Water St Liverpool.
The ships were manned down to the minimum, yet the office was top heavy with supers & staff. They were part of the Fisher group
I was on the Hawthorn German built about 67, Briarthorn (Ex Craigallion) quite new for Coe built about 79, Frirethorn 67, What a nightmare she was, she had a one off Storkwerkspoor engine i could spend hours talking on that alone.
I then sailed on the Redthorn an ex Cawoods can't remember her original name,
Now she was a work! up she originaly had a crew of 12. Coe's ran her with 6, 1 Engineer me! I seem to remember spending all my time doing ballast, the system being poor. 
I also seem to remember whilst i was there, them buying a 1964 built tanker to convert into a bitumen carrier(MAD)


----------



## VTR1000

I lasted a week on the old Maythorn, and that was six days too long. Walked off in Blyth, first opportunity I got. Not for me.


----------



## Anderskane

Hello Docdiesel, their bitumen tanker ould have been the Robert M, in Belfast many times in early 80's.


----------



## docdiesel

Anderskane said:


> Hello Docdiesel, their bitumen tanker ould have been the Robert M, in Belfast many times in early 80's.


No i knew all about the Robert M The one they bought was to suppliment the Robert M Now there was a heap!


----------



## Dick S

I lasted 2weeks 3 days on the Christopher M. Left when the North sea started coming up the cabin sink plug hole! 1971 Christmas I think

Richard


----------



## eifion jones

docdiesel said:


> I sailed with Coe's between 89/91 (Left and came back) anybody else have memories of them.
> Seemed a strange outfit looking back. Ships were all very old, yet the company had plush offices in Martins building Water St Liverpool.
> The ships were manned down to the minimum, yet the office was top heavy with supers & staff. They were part of the Fisher group
> I was on the Hawthorn German built about 67, Briarthorn (Ex Craigallion) quite new for Coe built about 79, Frirethorn 67, What a nightmare she was, she had a one off Storkwerkspoor engine i could spend hours talking on that alone.
> I then sailed on the Redthorn an ex Cawoods can't remember her original name,
> Now she was a work! up she originaly had a crew of 12. Coe's ran her with 6, 1 Engineer me! I seem to remember spending all my time doing ballast, the system being poor.
> I also seem to remember whilst i was there, them buying a 1964 built tanker to convert into a bitumen carrier(MAD)


sailed as chief on the maythorn and firethorn in the 70s . the firethorn was pure luxury compared to the maythorn


----------



## BillH

docdiesel said:


> I sailed with Coe's between 89/91 (Left and came back) anybody else have memories of them.
> Seemed a strange outfit looking back. Ships were all very old, yet the company had plush offices in Martins building Water St Liverpool.
> The ships were manned down to the minimum, yet the office was top heavy with supers & staff. They were part of the Fisher group
> I was on the Hawthorn German built about 67, Briarthorn (Ex Craigallion) quite new for Coe built about 79, Frirethorn 67, What a nightmare she was, she had a one off Storkwerkspoor engine i could spend hours talking on that alone.
> I then sailed on the Redthorn an ex Cawoods can't remember her original name,
> Now she was a work! up she originaly had a crew of 12. Coe's ran her with 6, 1 Engineer me! I seem to remember spending all my time doing ballast, the system being poor.
> I also seem to remember whilst i was there, them buying a 1964 built tanker to convert into a bitumen carrier(MAD)


The other bitumen tanker was I believe the GORDON THOMAS, named after one of the directors.


----------



## BillH

eifion jones said:


> sailed as chief on the maythorn and firethorn in the 70s . the firethorn was pure luxury compared to the maythorn


FIRETHORN ended her days drug running in the Caribbean under the name LIMERICK.

Intercepted October 1996 with over 6 tons of cocaine on passage Barranquilla to Bahamas. US Coastguard and Cuban Authorities involved


----------



## blobbybluey

i was on the rosethorn late 70s,very rough but i enjoyed my time there,we used to do alot of garston to derry runs and then round to newlynn for stone alot ,and up to deptford and grain runs were a laugh to pass the water test we used to put denzo tape over the holes and paint them another time going past gravesend the 2nd mate put a new bulb in the repeater and it blew everything off the board no steering no power no radio complete darkness i had to leg it to the focsle to drop the anchor it was pretty hairy


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I see Coe Metcalf ships, the .....thorn ships, and Metcalfe Motor Coasters ships, eg Christopher M, are both discussed on this thread. 
I had thought that they were totally unconnected firms, was I wrong?
I sailed in the Peter M in the mid sixties, and can say without doubt that tub was the worst ship I was ever in. 
Regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## BillH

Pat,

Rather complex to say the least.

In 1970 Metcalf Motor Coaster Ltd (Coy No 366100) renamed as Metcalf Coasting & Investment (Holdings) Ltd.

They then created a new subsidiary Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd (No.984591)

In 1970 the Booker Group owners of S. William Coe & Co. Ltd opened negotiations to acquire Metcalf Coasting & Investment (Holdings) Ltd.

In 1973 S. William Coe & Co. Ltd was transferred to become a subsidiary of Metcalf Coasting & Investments (Holdings) Ltd alonside Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd.

In 1977 Metcalf Coasting & Investment (Holdings) Ltd was restyled as Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd.

1980 saw both subsidiaries dissolved

1984 Coe Metcalf Shipping Ltd was sold to Fishers of Barrow and later restyled into their name style


----------



## joebuckham

whitethorn was converted to a drilling ship in 1976 and was employed in the north sea for many years by ncb(Thumb)


----------



## Pat Kennedy

BillH said:


> Pat,
> 
> Rather complex to say the least.
> 
> In 1970 Metcalf Motor Coaster Ltd (Coy No 366100) renamed as Metcalf Coasting & Investment (Holdings) Ltd.
> 
> They then created a new subsidiary Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd (No.984591)
> 
> In 1970 the Booker Group owners of S. William Coe & Co. Ltd opened negotiations to acquire Metcalf Coasting & Investment (Holdings) Ltd.
> 
> In 1973 S. William Coe & Co. Ltd was transferred to become a subsidiary of Metcalf Coasting & Investments (Holdings) Ltd alonside Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd.
> 
> In 1977 Metcalf Coasting & Investment (Holdings) Ltd was restyled as Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd.
> 
> 1980 saw both subsidiaries dissolved
> 
> 1984 Coe Metcalf Shipping Ltd was sold to Fishers of Barrow and later restyled into their name style


Bill, 
Thanks for that. Complicated as you say. Anyway, when I was in the PeterM, the owners were Metcalfe Motor Coasters, and the ship was a disgrace.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## MikeK

joebuckham said:


> whitethorn was converted to a drilling ship in 1976 and was employed in the north sea for many years by ncb(Thumb)


That's when I sailed on her while working for Wimpey Labs. Before she got the NCB contract she was chartered by the Institute of Geological Sciences which involved six months working for the English dept. around the English Continental Shelf, then the other six for the Scottish dept around their part. Sometimes pretty interesting, mostly mind numbing boredom ! Normal day consisted of mooring up with 6 anchor pattern (Wimpeys' own anchors on sponsons) which was quite an art then scratching the surface with our little drilling rig that pushed over the stbd side on rams and various other sampling systems. Best bit I remember was out in the North sea sampling every few yards across a crater they had found investigating the possibility that it was a giant gas bubble that had caused it. They were a bit worried as the first rig was about to be sunk in the area and the chance of a giant burp of gas on the sea bed could cause a rig leg to fall in was a possibility. The mud that came up stunk of sulphur dioxide, but never did find out the results.

Mike

ps The Briarthorn later joined the Whitethorn on the NCB contract and had a moonpool cut in her to drill deeper. She was eventually bought by Wimpey (Wimpey Geocore) and went to Aussy to work, don't know her eventual fate


----------



## BillH

MikeK said:


> That's when I sailed on her while working for Wimpey Labs. Before she got the NCB contract she was chartered by the Institute of Geological Sciences which involved six months working for the English dept. around the English Continental Shelf, then the other six for the Scottish dept around their part. Sometimes pretty interesting, mostly mind numbing boredom ! Normal day consisted of mooring up with 6 anchor pattern (Wimpeys' own anchors on sponsons) which was quite an art then scratching the surface with our little drilling rig that pushed over the stbd side on rams and various other sampling systems. Best bit I remember was out in the North sea sampling every few yards across a crater they had found investigating the possibility that it was a giant gas bubble that had caused it. They were a bit worried as the first rig was about to be sunk in the area and the chance of a giant burp of gas on the sea bed could cause a rig leg to fall in was a possibility. The mud that came up stunk of sulphur dioxide, but never did find out the results.
> 
> Mike
> 
> ps The Briarthorn later joined the Whitethorn on the NCB contract and had a moonpool cut in her to drill deeper. She was eventually bought by Wimpey (Wimpey Geocore) and went to Aussy to work, don't know her eventual fate


As far as I can ascertain they had four vessels periodically engaged on offshore exploration work. The details are below.

However they also had a lengthy period of vessel employment in a Guardship roll when the relevant vessels were painted red including the superstructure. I believe it was something to do with laying power cables across the English Channel.

WHITETHORN 
O.N. 305223. 1,513g. 733n. 1,825d. 261’ 0” x 39’ 10” x 16’ 9½”oa.
9-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (340 x 570mm) Polar MN19S type engine made by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 2,475bhp. Bow jet pump forward.
26.2.1963: Launched as HERO by Charles Hill & Sons Ltd., Bristol (Yard No. 441) for the Bristol Steam Navigation Company Ltd., Bristol. 6.1963: Completed. 1970: Sold to S. William Coe & Company Ltd., Liverpool and renamed WHITETHORN. 1978: Sold to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd., (S. William Coe & Company Ltd., managers). 1984: Company ownership passed from the Booker Group to James Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow in Furness. 1996: Owners rebranded as James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd. 1998: Sold to Norcon AG., (AS Torvang, managers) under St Vincent & Grenadines registry. 11.2002: Arrived at Gadani Beach, Pakistan for demolition.

BRIARTHORN 
O.N. 360154. 1,469g. 687n. 2,060d. 264’ 5” x 39’ 1” x 16’ 0” oa.
7-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (390 x 680mm) engine made by N. V. Werkspoor, Amsterdam. 1,630bhp. 13kts.
25.4.1962: Launched as ANNE BOGELUND by E. J. Smit & Zoon Scheepswerf, Westerbroek (Yard No. 766) for Rederiet Bogelund-Jensen IS, (Otto Danielsen, manager), Denmark. 8.1962: Completed. 1969: Sold to NV Scheepvaart & Handelmaats ‘Noorderpark’ (Oost Atlantic Linj NV, managers), Holland, and renamed ANNE. 1973: Sold to S. William Coe & Company Ltd., Liverpool, and renamed BRIARTHORN. 1978: Sold to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd., (S. William Coe & Company Ltd., managers). 1981: Sold to Wimpey Laboratories Ltd, London, and renamed GEODRILL. 29.7.1985: Arrived at Jurong for demolition by National Shipbreakers.

GORSETHORN 
O. N. 305226. 1,589g. 769n. 2,023d. 261’ 0” x 39’ 10” x 16’ 9¾”oa.
9-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (340 x 570mm) Polar MN19S type engine made by British Polar Engines Ltd., Glasgow. 2,175bhp. 
10.6.1963: Launched as DIDO by Charles Hill & Sons Ltd., Bristol (Yard No. 442) for the Bristol Steam Navigation Company Ltd., Bristol. 10.1963: Completed. 1970: Sold to Northern Steamship Company Ltd., Auckland, New Zealand. 1975: Sold to Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd., (S. William Coe & Company Ltd., managers). 1977: Renamed GORSETHORN. 1978: Sold to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd., (same managers). Subsequently chartered for offshore exploration work and had additional accommodation built on the after end of her superstructure. 1984: Company ownership passed from the Booker Group to James Fisher & Sons Ltd., Barrow in Furness. 6.1990: Sold to undisclosed owners, converted into a floating radio station, and renamed DEESSE DE LA DEMOCRATE. Flag not specified. 9.2009: Arrived for demolition in the Province of Taipei.

PHOLAS	
O.N. 187784. 4,045g. 2,071n. 5,460d. 325' 2" x 50' 3" x 24' 1"
6-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (600 x 1040mm) Sulzer 6RD60 type oil engine made by Wm. Denny & Bros. Ltd., Dumbarton. 2,700bhp. 12 kts.
10.10.1956: Keel laid as ELIZABETH BOWATER by the Caledon Shipbuilding & Engineering Company Ltd., Dundee (Yard No. 517) for the Bowater Steamship Company Ltd. (Furness Withy & Company Ltd., managers). 21.1.1958: Launched. 14.6.1958: Completed. 1963: Cayzer, Irvine & Company Ltd., appointed as managers. 1972: Sold Wimpey (Marine) Ltd., (George Wimpey & Company), converted into a drilling ship and subsequently renamed WIMPEY SEALAB. 1980: Sold to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Company Ltd., Liverpool, and renamed PHOLAS. 1995: Sold to DSND Survey KS, (DSND Offshore AS, managers), Norway / Bahamas, and renamed NORSKALD. 2000: Sold to DSND Shipping KS, (same managers). 12.3.2000: Laid up with surveys overdue. 2001: Sold for $1.1 million to Fugro Engineers BV, under Bahamas flag. 2002: Sold to Smedegaarden AS, Denmark. 12.11.2002: Arrived at Esbjerg. 2003: Sold to Latvian based shipbreakers, loaded with scrap metals, and May 2003 departed in tow for Liepaja for demolition.


----------



## MikeK

Thanks for the correction re Briarthorn/Wimpey Geocore Bill, you have given my memory a kick in the arus ! The Wimpey Geocore was, I think, an ex Everard ship they bought. This was after I had left Wimpey and gone back to sea proper with UBC and came across her when going up the North East coast, drilling off Sunderland.
I was also involved with the Wimpey Sealab when she came out and later whilst with UBC, saw her regularly laid up in Hull as the Pholas. She was converted to a drilling ship at Middle Docks on the Tyne and when I was visiting her in Middle Dock, I had to walk past the dock containing the Baltic Vanguard being lengthened by 60' and being renamed as the Cortes for the Mac run, I eventually spent quite some time as Mate on her much later, but little did I know then - small world as they say ! 
Mike


----------



## joebuckham

hi mike, william j everard converted to wimpey geocore 1982


----------



## MikeK

joebuckham said:


> hi mike, william j everard converted to wimpey geocore 1982


Thanks Joe, great forum innit ! Between us all I bet there is a vast fund of knowledge - some of it possibly useful (Scribe)

Mike


----------



## ted nutt

Morning,the ex Cawood vessel was the Pinewood,recently went for scrap.Ted


----------



## BillH

REDTHORN (3) (1990 - 2001)
O.N. 366431. 2,025g. 1,125n. 3,070d. 85.32 x 13.75 x 4,987 metres oa
16-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (222 x 292mm) Blackstone ESL16MK2 type engine made by Mirrlees Blackstone (Stamford) Ltd., Stamford. 2,440bhp 12 kts.
2.12.1977: Launched as PINEWOOD by Scott & Sons (Bowling) Ltd., Bowling (Yard No. 454) for Cawoods (Northern Ireland) Ltd., Belfast. 
3.1978: Completed. 
1990: Sold to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd., Liverpool, and renamed REDTHORN. 
1.12.1995: Owners renamed James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd. 
8.3.2000: Owners renamed James Fisher (Shipping Services) Ltd. 
1.2001: Sold to unspecified owners, and renamed TALAL, under Sao Tome and Principe flag. 
9.2001: Sold to JTM Shipping Ltd, (Almina Shipping Ltd, managers) and renamed NEHMAT, under Tonga flag. 
2003: Mody Shipping Company Sarl, appointed as managers. 
1.2004: Sold to Aldebaran Shipping & Trading, (Thalatta Shipping Management, managers), and renamed ALDEBARAN under St Vincent & Grenadines flag. 
3.2008: Sold to Wizard Shipping Company Ltd, (Island Navigators Management, managers), and renamed WIZARD under St Vincent & Grenadines flag. 
7.2008: Sold to Author Shipping Company SA, Lattakia, Syria, (Island Navigators Management, managers), and renamed AUTHOR under St Vincent & Grenadines flag. 
8.2008: Daleh Company for Maritime Services, appointed as managers. 
26.1.2011: Arrived at Aliaga for demolition by Kiliclar SA.


----------



## Dave Haxell

I sailed on the Christopher M between March & July 1973. I joined her at low tide at Shoreham. I could just make the housing out from the quay which was a bit of a shock as i just left a British tanker. We were engaged on a roadstone charter running from Teesport to Shoreham, Dover and on occasions Ipswich. She was looking a bit sorry for herself and was definately in need of a good painting. If i remember right she had a piece of her prop missing which caused her to vibrate some what. My over whelming memory was one of hunger. The feeding rate was pitifully low and the Cook had to be more than a bit creative in managing to feed us. The empty stomachs resulted in a night visit to an allotment in Dover (after a few pints) where the Kent constabulary nicked me covered in mud with a coat full of new potatoes. (ah such fond memories!!!) Once we lost the charter we became a coastal tramp and began to visit exotic places such as Denes quarry - Deptford Creek- Swansea-Portsmouth- Leith-Rouen-Antwerp-Coleraine-Goole & Ming Ming to name but a few. One trip I managed to set fire to the galley whilst trying to light the oil stove for the cook (soddin' thing!!!) The whole place was black, still the overtime was welcome as I had to souji and paint to redeem myself. Getting paid by the skipper weekly was also a novelty- i didnt save a penny. Despite it all it was a great experience and one i still remember to this day. But enough was enough and deep sea was calling.


----------



## Pat Kennedy

That remindesd me Dave of lighting that oil burning stove in the Peter M at 05.00 every morning. It was a bastard of a thing and took about half an hour to fire up.
Horrible ships, the space designated as the crew bathroom was used as a paint locker. We got washed in a bucket on the poop.
Pat


----------



## neilmarineng

I did a couple of trips on the Nicholas M in 1995, it was about 30 years old then DC power straight forward engineroom and more reliable than some of the more modern ships I have been on over the last few years, all in all decent company, at least they flew the red duster !!


----------



## Mick Whiting

does anyone remember an AB from goole who sailed many years on metcalfs ships,,Danny Harvey,,his dad was capt in metcalfs also.


----------



## Anchorman

Mick Whiting said:


> does anyone remember an AB from goole who sailed many years on metcalfs ships,,Danny Harvey,,his dad was capt in metcalfs also.


Mick. 
I remember Danny and his father John. Sailed with them on the HAWTHORN (ex Irish Heather) in 73. Also later on other Coes ships. Dont know what happened to them though. Last time saw John was in the 80s when I relieved him on later HAWTHORN and Danny on MAYTHORN, I think, about same time.
Rgds
Neil


----------



## buicketo

I worked for Coe's on the Pholas. They had a strange trip system. At sea working it was 1 for 1, in port or layed up it was 2 for 1! I remember that it had a very old DP system and had to carry a makers engineer to enter the moves on a teleprinter. I was also lead to believe that the main engine was a 
"One off" and the makers used to send their makee learnee's down to the vessel at times to see the "museum" piece. When the Pholas was laid up during the winter I was sent round the fleet doing repairs. Always by train or ferry even to Europe, saving money! Also as been noted the food was terrible. The local pubs got a lot of trade out of me....pie and a pint.


----------



## A.D.FROST

PHOLAS ex.ELIZABETH BOWATER'58 Denny-Sulzer 6SD60


----------



## DEAN NOCK

docdiesel said:


> No i knew all about the Robert M The one they bought was to suppliment the Robert M Now there was a heap!
> 
> 
> 
> To right was a.b cook on her for two weeks midship job lucky we never left the mersey..
Click to expand...


----------



## TRI

Coe Metcalf, now James Fisher Everards, none of the dry cargo vessels left in fleet and none of the "M" tankers either. Manning levels still as low as can be. Although not too bad to work for at present (apart from getting relieved on time).


----------



## BillH

TRI said:


> Coe Metcalf, now James Fisher Everards, none of the dry cargo vessels left in fleet and none of the "M" tankers either. Manning levels still as low as can be. Although not too bad to work for at present (apart from getting relieved on time).


TRI,
You are incorrect in stating that Coe Metcalf is now James Fisher Everards.

They are in fact two different companies as you may see below. Another one of Fisher's many twists and turns.

James Fisher Everard Ltd 
Company Reg. No. 562707 

14.03.1956: Incorporated as Christopher Rowbotham & Sons (Management) Ltd 
21.12.1980: Renamed to Rowbotham Tankships Ltd.
18.01.1993: Renamed to P&O Tankships Ltd
19.10.1997: Renamed to James Fisher Tankships Ltd
22.01.2007: Renamed to James Fisher Everard Ltd 



James Fisher (Shipping Services) Ltd
Company Reg No. 366100 

26.03.1941: Incorporated as T. J. Metcalf (Coasting) Ltd.
28.03.1941: Renamed to Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd. 
14.07.1970: Renamed to Metcalf Coasting & Investments (Holdings) Ltd 
31.12.1977: Renamed to Coe, Metcalf Shipping Ltd. 
01.12.1995: Renamed to James Fisher & Sons (Liverpool) Ltd.
08.03.2000: Renamed to James Fisher (Shipping Services) Ltd.


----------



## gil mayes

Bill

Not sure what you are inferring with 'Another one of Fisher's many twists and turns'. James Fisher & Sons plc is a well respected, diverse and successful holding company with many subsidiaries, one of which is a major player engaged in the coastal carriage of oil products. If there have been 'twists and turns' then it is in the acquisition of companies, some lacking in liquidity others with top heavy management and moving to consolidation. Your route to James Fisher Everard Ltd would have made more sense if you had included and dated the takeover of FTE.
Gil.


----------



## BillH

gil mayes said:


> Bill
> 
> Not sure what you are inferring with 'Another one of Fisher's many twists and turns'. James Fisher & Sons plc is a well respected, diverse and successful holding company with many subsidiaries, one of which is a major player engaged in the coastal carriage of oil products. If there have been 'twists and turns' then it is in the acquisition of companies, some lacking in liquidity others with top heavy management and moving to consolidation. Your route to James Fisher Everard Ltd would have made more sense if you had included and dated the takeover of FTE.
> Gil.


Gil,

I am not inferring anything, nor casting aspertion on the Fisher reputation. What I am actually referring to is, that if you look beyond the current name of some of their subsidiaries you can find many changes of company titles, often to suit a specific purpose. 

It is quite informative trawling through Companies House records to see how company titles get shuffled. 

A perfect example found recently was Metcalf Motor Coasters Ltd. There were two uses of that title with the first selling the fleet to the second in the 1970, at the time the original changed name. See the posting above. However, if you were reliant on just looking at Lloyd's Registers the change was seamless and you could be forgiven for not knowing that a change of ownership had taken place.

Also there was a previous Fisher (Shipping Services) Ltd which was replaced by the current one.

As far as the take over of FTE is concerned, I did not deem it relevent to the two companies I was detailing, being a seperate entity as such. However, if of interest, below is an extract from my CD Book Everards, released last year.

2006: 
The Everard Shipping activities were sold to James Fisher & Sons plc – Barrow in Furness.
Primarily
F. T. Everard Shipping Ltd
F. T. Everard & Sons Ltd.
F. T. Everard & Sons (Management) Ltd
Cattedown Wharves Ltd
Plym Shipping & Agencies Ltd

14th November:
The dormant Short Sea Europe Plc. was dissolved. 

2007: 
21st January:
The title James Fisher Everard Ltd, (Reg. No. 562707) was introduced as the operating company for the tanker fleet. This was not a new company but one with a long tanker pedigree being originally incorporated on 14th October 1956 as Christopher Rowbotham & Sons (Management) Ltd. 21st December1980: Name changed to Rowbotham Tankships Ltd. 18th January 1993: Name changed to P&O Tankships Ltd. 19th October 1997: Name changed to James Fisher Tankships Ltd


I hope this satisfies your concern.

Bill


----------



## gil mayes

Thanks Bill.
Gil.


----------



## DEAN NOCK

gil mayes said:


> Thanks Bill.
> Gil.


I Have worked for Rowbothams Tankships, Crescent shipping,Coe metcalf and Everards pretty much the same... such a pity Fishers didnt stick to british crew..


----------



## Revrol68

Hello there. I'm another son of John Harvey and half brother to Dan. John passed away in 2004 ~ age 82. at his home in St. Helens He retired (finally) in 1991. Dan lives still in Goole with his wife Ann. He's had to lay off work for the moment due to his health. He's worked all over the place ~ on boats and in docks.


----------



## Revrol68

Anchorman said:


> Mick.
> I remember Danny and his father John. Sailed with them on the HAWTHORN (ex Irish Heather) in 73. Also later on other Coes ships. Dont know what happened to them though. Last time saw John was in the 80s when I relieved him on later HAWTHORN and Danny on MAYTHORN, I think, about same time.
> Rgds
> Neil


Hello there. I'm another son of John Harvey and half brother to Dan. John passed away in 2004 ~ age 82. at his home in St. Helens He retired (finally) in 1991. Dan lives still in Goole with his wife Ann. He's had to lay off work for the moment due to his health. He's worked all over the place ~ on boats and in docks.


----------



## Paul Coleman

*Cook for a few weeks on Christopher M, 1975*



Dave Haxell said:


> One trip I managed to set fire to the galley whilst trying to light the oil stove for the cook (soddin' thing!!!) The whole place was black, still the overtime was welcome as I had to souji and paint to redeem myself. .


The worst galley imaginable and that stove. what a beggar to get going. Enjoyed my time on it enough that I spent the next few years working coasters of SW Coe and co.


----------



## vasco

DEAN NOCK said:


> I Have worked for Rowbothams Tankships, Crescent shipping,Coe metcalf and Everards pretty much the same... such a pity Fishers didnt stick to british crew..[/QUOTE
> Someone once asked me what the difference was between a British sailor and a Filipino.
> 
> My reply was to state the following, which I experienced.
> 
> Joining a ship I was unfamiliar with I asked the Filipino what we did next during a discharge op. He told me.
> Asking a British AB on another vessel, he said Don't know, I normally go for a smoke now.
> 
> There were some excellent British sailors with Fishers, I was sorry to see them go.
> 
> I know from my last vessel with Fishers, which required British Sailors, it was difficult to get them, especially with Tanker experience and we certainly had more than our fair share of eccentric cooks.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

docdiesel said:


> I sailed with Coe's between 89/91 (Left and came back) anybody else have memories of them.
> Seemed a strange outfit looking back. Ships were all very old, yet the company had plush offices in Martins building Water St Liverpool.
> The ships were manned down to the minimum, yet the office was top heavy with supers & staff. They were part of the Fisher group
> I was on the Hawthorn German built about 67, Briarthorn (Ex Craigallion) quite new for Coe built about 79, Frirethorn 67, What a nightmare she was, she had a one off Storkwerkspoor engine i could spend hours talking on that alone.
> I then sailed on the Redthorn an ex Cawoods can't remember her original name,
> Now she was a work! up she originaly had a crew of 12. Coe's ran her with 6, 1 Engineer me! I seem to remember spending all my time doing ballast, the system being poor.
> I also seem to remember whilst i was there, them buying a 1964 built tanker to convert into a bitumen carrier(MAD)





docdiesel said:


> I sailed with Coe's between 89/91 (Left and came back) anybody else have memories of them.
> Seemed a strange outfit looking back. Ships were all very old, yet the company had plush offices in Martins building Water St Liverpool.
> The ships were manned down to the minimum, yet the office was top heavy with supers & staff. They were part of the Fisher group
> I was on the Hawthorn German built about 67, Briarthorn (Ex Craigallion) quite new for Coe built about 79, Frirethorn 67, What a nightmare she was, she had a one off Storkwerkspoor engine i could spend hours talking on that alone.
> I then sailed on the Redthorn an ex Cawoods can't remember her original name,
> Now she was a work! up she originaly had a crew of 12. Coe's ran her with 6, 1 Engineer me! I seem to remember spending all my time doing ballast, the system being poor.
> I also seem to remember whilst i was there, them buying a 1964 built tanker to convert into a bitumen carrier(MAD)


As you said funny firm but likeable i worked on the the pholas early 80s based in Newcastle my mate Phil Occomore,got me the job he worked on the gorsthorn and some of the other little tankers if i can remember thire office was at the top of the building in water'street my first trip was out to bombay 😁then all'around Norway bergen &Tromsø


----------



## CaptRobert

Sailed on the Hawthorn 3 trips 1987 and 1988. Then 3 trips on the Whitethorn. Mainly Summer or Winter trips
during my time studying at Bible College. Only main source of income outside of savings.Had my wife and 2 children
to support. Could not do long voyages due College Holidays, so on the coast was ideal. Having previously worked for
Bookers obviously helped. Charlie Allister was a great help to me.
Really enjoyed my time there at Coe Metcalf, sailed as 2nd Mate and later Chief Mate with them.
Bible College was a pretty spartan way of life to prepare you for missionary work overseas.


----------



## CaptRobert

Sailed on the Hawthorn 3 trips 1987 and 1988. Then 3 trips on the Whitethorn. Mainly Summer or Winter trips
during my time studying at Bible College. Only main source of income outside of savings.Had my wife and 2 children
to support. Could not do long voyages due College Holidays, so on the coast was ideal. Having previously worked for
Bookers obviously helped. Charlie Allister was a great help to me.
Really enjoyed my time there at Coe Metcalf, sailed as 2nd Mate and later Chief Mate with them.
Bible College was a pretty spartan way of life to prepare you for missionary work overseas.


----------

